# A bit confused!



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Wonder if anyone can help as I'm seriously confused. Got my BFP on 24/6, following EC 8/6 and ET 13/6. Never  been pregnant before and this is mine and DW 1st attempt at IVF. Put in my dates on due date calculator and it says DD 28/2/2012 and that I'm 4 wks 6 days gone because they add 2 weeks. This really confuses me as we know when eggs was fertilised and that was 2 wks 6 days ago!! So if this is the case, when I'm looking at how foetus is developing should I be looking at 2 wks stage or 4 wks stage

First scan booked for 19/7 have to admit I feel like I should be POAS every day to check I'm still pregnant - is that normal??


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya & congratulations!!!

I know the 2 weeks thing is weird but it's correct. It's added as when conception through sex happens it's impossible to know when it happened. I know you know when it happened but 2 weeks is added anyway by the medical proffs so you are 4 wks along. It took DW ages to get her head around it, you count the pregnancy from the first day of your last period. 

Being obsessed with POAS is completely normal & we've all been there! Just don't use the clear blue with conception on coz they are inaccurate & don't move to the next bracket when expected which can totally freak you out! Enjoy seeing the line get darker on a 'normal' test if you must. xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your DW   

A pregnancy is dated from the first day of the cycle you got pregnant on (usually this is the first day of your period in non ivf pregnancies) as this gives us a standard term for all pregnancies as if we tried to work it out from the moment of conception it would vary for everyone as everyone ovulates at different times.

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------

